# Update and Pics of my Woodfast 408m lathe



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Finally had a chance to pick up my newly acquired lathe along with some other goodies included in the purchase.The seller was my buddies father who was a long time turner.Over the last few years we had a chance to turn together.I learned a lot from him.He is in his mid 80's now and is moving to be closer to his kids.He is a great guy and I was so excited when he offered to sell me his lathe.The items included in the lathe purchase were a JDS Air Tech 2000 Air filtration unit,a One Way Strong Hold Chuck and One Way Jumbo Jaws along with some various turning tools-All for $1000.00-A pretty good deal.On a side note he was also selling a Central Machinery standing drill press model T-583-almost in pristine condition-I purchased this as well for $75.00.Lathe specs are: 20" swing,its a short bed model as you can see,has a Leeson 1.5 hp motor-220v,variable speed with 5 step pulley system.Here are some pics of the lathe and drill press.Thx for looking.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like ya made out pretty darned well.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Wow! You done real good, Jeff! She's a beaut! Congrats!


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Great deal. Enjoy.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulations on new toys, now let's see some turnings!


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone.I have to get 220 in my shop but that will happen soon.Can't wait..


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow, looks almost brand spankin' new. Nice score.


----------

